# The Mind is a Terrible Thing to Waste - Sermon



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 16, 2005)

What do you think about? Who do you think about? Colossians 3:1-4 gives us explicit commands to seek and set our mind on Christ , the Anointed Messiah who upheld and accomplished our redemption in the Covenant between the Father, Son and Spirit. Paul wants us to be reminded that we must seek and set our mind on Christ seated at the right hand of power. Not on earthly "things" that do not profit, or on vain philosophies, or on the shadows of the ceremonial law. Instead, as we have been crucified with Christ, raised with Him, our mind should be seeking and set on His present intercession - seated at God's right hand.

More...

October 16, 2005
_The Reformation of the Mind_, Colossians 3:1-4
by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon

at

http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/AudioSermons.htm


----------



## Richard King (Oct 17, 2005)

that is some good stuff. Really timely. 
I need to listen to this sermon more than once...like first thing every morning! I am putting some sermons on an IPOD to listen to as I mow or as I force myself to walk for exercise. This will go on there.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 17, 2005)

Good sermon Matt.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks all. I hope it is of help. My line of thought is:

Biblical Reformation (Sermon 1)
Not neglecting Reformation (Sermon 2)
Reforming:
The Mind (Sermon 3)
The Church and Worship (Sermon 4)
Missions (Sermon 5)
The Family (Sermon 6)


----------



## BrianBowman (Oct 17, 2005)

Downloaded and listened to (3) yesterday afternoon! Simply wonderful message. It will be on my iPod before I go to the gym in the morning. The way you took "clear paths" through different aspectts of the text reminds me of the way Jonathan Edwards writes.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 17, 2005)

Brian, you are honestly too kind. Thanks for that encouragement. It is only by Christ's grace that I could give back anything useful to the church. Pray for me!


----------



## BrianBowman (Oct 17, 2005)

. . . everyday Pastor Matt .


----------



## youthevang (Oct 17, 2005)

I just finished listening to your sermon. I am truly convicted. Blessings to you brother Matt.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 18, 2005)

Listened to it on the way to work this morning. Thank you Matt for taking that passage apart for us. This message is a significant foothold in the pilgrims climb toward the celestial city. Blessings!


----------

